# Rideshare Insurance for the rental any company in California?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I have called State Farm and multiple agents tell me i have to own car to get insurance no rentals allowed they can only add "ride share endorsement" to existing car insurance, plus State Farm require 3 years driving history i only got 1.5 years.

Any other companies who give ride share insurance for rental car? Ideally that covers all periods, but i'll settle for any.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Check Allstate first


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Check Allstate first


Okay as i understand no insurance company will insure rental car by itself.

Only way to get insurance on rental is to insure my personal car with them and then add ridesharing endorsement to personal car insurance then it works on any car i drive. Which alltogether adds up to $400/month for me as my DL is only 1 year old and i got speeding ticket. Makes no sense i rather pay $1000 for uber rental in case something happens than waste $400 a month on insurance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Be careful. Does your rental company allow you to use their vehicle for Rideshare? That could cause you problems. 

You have a personal car? If so, why rent to Uber?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

My car is 2001 convertible. Its rental trough uber.


----------

